# How old to breed?



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel that I knew this fact at one time but in that I'm still new to goats the info floods in and I just cant remember it all! So.. How old is old enough to breed?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

For full size or nigerian/pygmy.  


Generally no earlier than 8 months but a year is better and the doe also needs to be about 2/3 of her adult weight.  For big goats roughly 80lbs for small goats about 40lbs.


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

Full size. I'm getting into nubians.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep then 8-12 months and 80lbs.  I liked to let my Nubs get closer to a year or more because mine were slow growing. They seemed to mature a LOT during 12-18 months.  And if they have a single as a first timer if it's too big you can have issues if the goat isn't matured yet.  I have yet to have a small Nubian baby.


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Yep then 8-12 months and 80lbs.  I liked to let my Nubs get closer to a year or more because mine were slow growing. They seemed to mature a LOT during 12-18 months.  And if they have a single as a first timer if it's too big you can have issues if the goat isn't matured yet.  I have yet to have a small Nubian baby.


The doe I have now is 9 months old. I just wanted to figure out exactly how soon I could potentially breed her. I definitely would rather give her extra time to grow and mature than rush her into a breeding. And possibly dangerous pregnancy. I absolutely love this goat! If anything ever happened to her I'd be crushed!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, Emily sounds to me like you got the "fever".

We started with 2 Nubian does, we now have a total of 16 Nubians, and one old cranky Alpine doe.

I know what you mean about caring about a goat.  It's a special kind of love isn't it. LOL.

What you need is at least one more goat to keep the love of your life company.

Yes, for Nubians,  I think 80 lbs of weight and at least 10 months old before breeding them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Well, Emily sounds to me like you got the "fever".
> 
> We started with 2 Nubian does, we now have a total of 16 Nubians, and one old cranky Alpine doe.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! I have the fever! I currently have my girl at my neighbors with all of her does so she's not lonely. But I'll be bringing my girl home with a friend in the next few weeks. I would like to have 2-3 nubian does and look into getting a buck. I'm not interested in the registered show stock at this point. I want them for milk and I also feel like their babies will sell because there's so few people in my area with good quality and also reasonably priced goats for sale. My goaties will also be serving the purpose of 'bush hog.' It works out perfectly for me to want goats that can also have a job around here.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

If she's 10 months now I'd flush her with extra grain starting end of this month or into October. Make her body think that there is lots of food available and multiples are a great thing.  Then come late Nov or December she'll be about a year and you'd have kids in April which means she'll get through the worst of winter w/o being heavy pregnant and you can avoid frozen babies.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 2 grade doe kids who will be 6 months at the end of this month (sept) and the goat weight tape says they weigh 65lbs so would you say they are on the right track both were dam raised are very tall and one is thick the other lean . I am really hoping I can breed them this fall


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't breed until she crosses 100 lbs. Having kids too young in a large framed breed is often asking for birthing problems or at its worst dead does. remember you are taking up all the reserves to grow a kid rather than putting it in to her own development.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't breed until she crosses 100 lbs. Having kids too young in a large framed breed is often asking for birthing problems or at its worst dead does. remember you are taking up all the reserves to grow a kid rather than putting it in to her own development.


Even in a smaller breed. As many of the members here know, we had a Nigerian *X* Pygmy doeling that got accidentally bred, and she went into labor at 9 months old, and the normal sized buckling was too much for her. The stress of driving over an hour to the only vet in Norther NH that was willing to help us, the stress of the difficult removal of the now deceased buckling, and the drive back home brought about her ultimate demise.

After this horrendous ordeal, I can not stress enough: please, Please, PLEASE wait for your girls to reach a minimum of 1 yr old before breeding them. And even at that, I highly recommend breeding them to a smaller breed buck(obviously this won't work Pygmy to Pygmy - unless you can find a buck that is known to throw tiny kids) for their first breeding. Any way to make their first kidding go as smoothly and uneventful as possible, I fully back it.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 14, 2011)

We lost a dairy doe the same way a number of years ago. The whole thing about how many months is a very risky way to determine if a doe is mature enough. I think many would benefit greatly by spending some time and taking some lessons with serious cattle breeders and applying this to goats.


----------



## Chaty (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Nubians, La Manchas, Alpines, Saanens and Nigerians..and a Mini Alpine. I dont start breeding my girls till they are at least 9 mths old and have to be mature enough bfore I do it then. With Nigerians or Pygmys I wait till they are at least 15 mths old. We had a accidental breeding with a Nigi and man was it stressful. They just arent thru growing yet. With the bigger breeds I evaluate them and decide when they can be bred. Some I wait till they are over a yr old before they are bred. Also its just personal opinion I dont overfed my girls at anytime. But I make sure they are in good condition and up to date on shots and wormed before breeding also. Good Luck


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 19, 2011)

I am very new to goats so not alot of help here.. I just know the lady that sold them to me recommended I don't breed them before they are 2 yrs old.   I am in no hurry really so that is fine with me.


----------

